# Firefox loads GA on about:addons page



## abishai (Jul 13, 2017)

https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14753546
Looks like we need Palemoon or IceFox in ports.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 13, 2017)

I use it with some modifications for my taste.

EDIT: I am posting the link again because looking on it now I barely can see "it" has a link.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 13, 2017)

Meh. They're using it to see what add-ons people are interested in. Any site that does marketing is going to have Google Analytics on it. They'd be crazy not to or to have something equivalent. Even my smallest clients who pay almost nothing for my services have GA. Ho hum.


----------

